# Hypothyroidism. TSH gone too low. How to get it up in time



## Maiamaiamaia (Mar 28, 2010)

Hi,


My TSH was 3.1 but I was told that to have a chance at pregnancy it should be between 1 and 2. My doc told me to increase my thyroxine from 75mg a day to 100mg a day. This I did. I got results back and my TSH is now 0.08 which sounds way too low.


How bad is this?


I need to get it sorted by 15th May and my ET will be 15th or 17th ( DEIVF)


If I take 75mg every third day and 100mg the other days will this raise it back up by 1/3 of what it was? If so how long will it take to work?


Any advice appreciated, I am so panicked now.


Thanks, Sheena


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi sheena,

Normal TSH range in the UK is roughly 0.4 – 4.5 mU/L (depends on laboratory though as some may use slightly different ranges but will generally be about these figures)

Interpretation of thyroid function tests (TFTs) should usually be done using both the TSH and the T4 levels to get an accurate picture of clinical condition. But I would say that your new level is low and should be discussed with your GP as to best strategy to increase this again. T4 levels respond quickly when the dose is adjusted but it takes much longer for TSH levels to respond. It is usually recommended to wait at least 2 months after adjusting the thyroxine dose before remeasuring the TFTs to ensure they are stable (although a rise in levels will be seen beofre this).

Please go and discuss with your GP and also your clinic for specialist advice.
Best wishes
Maz x


----------

